# They are at it again!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep the macs are at it again!Lets see how long he holds for me this time.So far hes not swallowing between wraps.Not too many pics,dont want to disturb them so these will hafta do for now

Her submission dance:


After a wrap,the male collects the eggs on his anal fin,and the female will pick them up to pass to him:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do they read a book on how to do this, lol? Incredible that the whole sequence is instinctive.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it is amazing how they know this from instinct.Its a very beautiful process too,compared to other bettas,they are very gentle spawners,with no damage to each other.Splenden complex members beat the crap outta each other.I guess some like S&M?

Hes still wandering around the tank and the female is near.He looks like his mouth is full, but hes not hiding yet.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This time,he held until this morning,so hes doing better each time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

None hatched the first time?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No he swallowed.The first time he swallowed before each wrap,this time he did hold them for a good part of the day.Hes still young so he will get it eventually.I am still looking for a second male too though.

Forgot to add,it takes about six days for them to hatch then he releases them about a week later.


----------

